# Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!



## Seeteufelfreund (5. August 2006)

Etwas für die Big Gamer und Hardcore Fischer unter uns ...
....viel Spaß


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

hoffe so geht das bei mir im Juni auch ab!!!! :q :m 
fahre dann mit kallie karpfen für ne woche nach island zum Daiwa-Cormoran cup...:k 
P U M PE N  bis zum umfallen bei mitternachtssonne 

vorher schnell nochmal nach spanien zur eigenblut behandlung, dann paar packungen von Baumann´s Zahnpasta, und natürlich testosteron salbe von jan ullrich 

damit sind wir dann bestens vorbereitet!!!

Güße

mirco


----------



## der_Jig (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

alter schwede, ist das geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Jo,da macht Angeln Spaß !!!!

Der  STF   :g


----------



## Sailfisch (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Super Videos, und man kann ihn wieder bewundern den legendären japansichen Spulengriff.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Super Videos, und man kann ihn wieder bewundern den legendären japansichen Spulengriff.


 

Dachte mir,das Du dich hierher verirrst :q :q 

Der STF  :g


----------



## Sailfisch (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte mir,das Du dich hierher verirrst :q :q
> 
> Der STF  :g



Ich bin eben ziemlich berechenbar!


----------



## Hardi (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Hier auch noch ein Drill ca 5 Minuten Video klick

Und so kann das auch enden Klickmich
oder so klick mich auch

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mckjonny (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Hallo,

ich finde Thunfische einfach geil. Mit die schönsten Drills die man haben kann.

http://www.schwarzachangler.de


----------



## Tyron (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Hammerharte Drills!!!
Unsere Dornhaidrills an den relativ leichten Ruten dieses Jahr in Norge gingen ja schon ab, aber diese Videos hier hauen mich echt vom Hocker!!!!!!!

Die Japaner sind krank!!!! Ist aber im positiven Sinne gemeint


----------



## walhalla (5. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Ich kenne die Drills nur zur Genuege..habe selbst mal 3 Stunden mit einem 200 Pfund Tuna und einer Stella 20000 mit ueber 30 Pfund Bremskraft zugebracht. Geht hoellisch auf den Ruecken, ohne das richtig Material nicht moeglich. Ich habe eine speziellen Harness und fuer Thune jetzt eine extra kurze 410 Fuss Custom Rod, die die Belastung auch aushaelt.Die ins Wasser gebogene Rute sieht attraktiv aus, macht aber keinen Sinn. 
Naechstes Jahr werden wir ein reines Jigging Video rausbringen auf Ascension.Wir haben dieses Jahr in 5 Tagen "Jigging"
3.5 Tonnen Fisch gefangen.
Das wollen wir naechstes Jahr mal auf Video festhalten.

Tight lines
Matthias


----------



## Noob-Flyer (6. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Vielleicht meinte er auch 4,10 Ft ,
aber auf jeden fall Coole Videos#h


----------



## hotabych (6. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

so kann es auch gehen klick

Gruß


----------



## Reisender (6. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*



			
				hotabych schrieb:
			
		

> so kann es auch gehen klick
> 
> Gruß


 
|supergri |supergri  Normales Anfüttern !!!|supergri |supergri


----------



## Chris26071 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

hahaha, ja der typ auf dem foto ist der herr Matsutani. arbeitet fuer seven seas. die roten spinning ruten die er verwendet sind custom made von ihm und costen so um die 500 euro. hab 3 videos von ihm wie sie auf dogtooth jiggen und einen 82kg dogtooth fangen. echt verueckte typen.

hotabych, als Crew zu arbeiten ist nicht grad ungefaehlich, so sind schon viele gestorben weil sie den Leader um ihre Hand gewickelt haben.


----------



## Chris26071 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

hahah, ja das ist der legendaere Matsutani der fuer seven seas arbeitet. die Roten spinning ruten sind seine costom made ruten und costen um die 500 euro. sind aber fuer das geld wert. Geilen backbone um die schweren dinger aus der tiefe zu heben, top fuji ringe und echt geile verarbeitung.
Hab ein 3 videos von ihm wo er echt grose dogtooth faengt und sogar einen  monster der 82kg wiegt.
er verwendet hauptsaechlich shimano stellas, 15 und 20.000 und ryobi safaris. ein echt verueckter typ der sogar wenn er lust hat mit einem penn 30 jiggt.

MFG Chris


----------



## walhalla (7. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Ich meinte schon ein 410 Fuss Rute, extrem kurz und viel backing, fuer Thune von 40 kg aufwaerts. Macht diese Fischerei deutlich leichter. Habe aber natuerlich noch eine andere Rute von 5.6 Fuss, fuer das normale Jiggen auf Fische von 20 bis 50 Pfund.
Die Japaner sind wirklich total Jigging Crazy.
Von Ascension haben die noch nichts gehoert, vielleicht sende ich meinen Ascension Jigging Artikel mal nach Tokio.

Matthias


----------



## Ansgar (7. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*



			
				walhalla schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte schon ein 410 Fuss Rute, extrem kurz und viel backing, fuer Thune von 40 kg aufwaerts. Macht diese Fischerei deutlich leichter. Habe aber natuerlich noch eine andere Rute von 5.6 Fuss, fuer das normale Jiggen auf Fische von 20 bis 50 Pfund.
> Die Japaner sind wirklich total Jigging Crazy.
> Von Ascension haben die noch nichts gehoert, vielleicht sende ich meinen Ascension Jigging Artikel mal nach Tokio.
> 
> Matthias



Matthias,

das ist immer noch nicht ganz klar fuer den Durchschnittsleser. 410 Fuss = 410*0.3 = approx 120 Meter ?? Nehme an Du meinst eine 4 Fuss Rute...

Was meinst Du im Zusammenhang mit einer Rute mit Backing? Normalerweise hoere ich Backing eigentlich immer im Zusammenhang mit Backing auf ner Fliegenrolle ... Nehme an, Du meinst Rueckgrat/Power?

Habt Ihr denn bei Euch auch Dogtooth Tuna's > 40kg?
Das war mir ganicht bekannt.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Habt Ihr denn bei Euch auch Dogtooth Tuna's > 40kg?
Das war mir ganicht bekannt.

All the best
Ansgar[/quote]


Hi,Ansgar,dein Pech,wenn Du immer soweit Fliegen mußt,was
meinste was Wir hier für Fische haben .....|supergri|supergri|supergri

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Leif (8. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Hi.

Hammerviedeos.
Echt krass wie das abgeht.

Aber ich frage mich, ob ein Tintenfisch auch nen Drill hinlegt Zumindest einer in de größe, wie hier auf dem Video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0gYbxaNhHs&mode=related&search=


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Hammerviedeos.
> Echt krass wie das abgeht.
> ...



Hallo Leif,ich weiß,da schon selbst in Japan gefischt,das selbst die kleinsten schon ganz schön radau machen können.
Aber einen solchen,wie auf dem Video,habe ich beim Angeln auch noch nie gesehen,außer im Aquarium in Tokio oder auf dem Fischmarkt.

Der  STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Damit " HARDCORE " Angeln auch im Alter noch Spaß macht...


Der   STF  |uhoh:


----------



## Hardi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Damit " HARDCORE " Angeln auch im Alter noch Spaß macht...
> 
> 
> Der STF |uhoh:


 
Die Rolle und Rute an der Reeing fixiert, mit E-Rolle als Winsch.
Das ist Fischen und kein Angeln. |uhoh: 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*



Hardi schrieb:


> Die Rolle und Rute an der Reeing fixiert, mit E-Rolle als Winsch.
> Das ist Fischen und kein Angeln. |uhoh:
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Pump doch mal ´nen Fisch von 50kg aus 600m..viel Spaß !!!!:q

Der  STF  #6


----------



## bennie (8. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Jigging ist schon echt verrückt


----------



## walhalla (8. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

Hallo Ansgar,

Sorry fuer die schlechte Erklaerung..die Rute ist extrem kurz mit Griff alles zusammen etwas ueber 130 cm....wir fischen fast nur auf Yellowfins und ab und zu ein paar Big Eyes...Dogtooth gibt es keine auf Ascension dafuer aber Yellowfins soviel du willst.

Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2006)

*AW: Das nenn ich mal " HARDCORE ",das macht Laune !!*

geile Sache das !!! #6


----------

